# Eye Opening Video



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Came across this on BluTube. It may have been covered here when the video was first released...

Obviously this guy needs a hot lead injection. What. The. F*ck.

http://blutube.policeone.com/police-training-videos/935719786001-this-is-why-you-need-a-gun/


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I believe you're going to have to call for a translator.
All I got was some ebonics, motha fucker and a wet diaper directed toward a Chevy Spark.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> I believe you're going to have to call for a translator.
> All I got was some ebonics, motha fucker and a wet diaper directed toward a Chevy Spark.





> yabba dabba yabba dabba mother fucker bitch hoe yabba dabba dabba doo bitch hoe mother fucker.


That's not ebonics. That's crack/meth speak. Fuck-stick needs a little lead in his diet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

It's beyond me why that driver didn't put it in reverse and floor it when shithead was behind the car.

IIRC, something very similar happened back in the 80's when 2 brothers did the same thing in Dorchester. Unfortunately for them, the car they chose to attack was being driven by a Boston cop on his way to work, in full uniform, with a civilian jacket over it.

One dead, one wounded.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> It's beyond me why that driver didn't put it in reverse and floor it when shithead was behind the car.
> 
> IIRC, something very similar happened back in the 80's when 2 brothers did the same thing in Dorchester. Unfortunately for them, the car they chose to attack was being driven by a Boston cop on his way to work, in full uniform, with a civilian jacket over it.
> 
> One dead, one wounded.


Great story. Exactly why i wear a fleece over my uni. Element of surprise!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> It's beyond me why that driver didn't put it in reverse and floor it when shithead was behind the car.
> 
> IIRC, something very similar happened back in the 80's when 2 brothers did the same thing in Dorchester. Unfortunately for them, the car they chose to attack was being driven by a Boston cop on his way to work, in full uniform, with a civilian jacket over it.
> 
> _*One dead, one wounded*_.


The cup is half full


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Code 3 said:


> Great story. Exactly why i wear a fleece over my uni. Element of surprise!


I have a totally rad windbreaker from the early 90's that I keep in my car as my going-to and going-from work "disguise".


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I have a totally rad windbreaker from the early 90's that I keep in my car as my going-to and going-from work "disguise".


It's a Members Only jacket, isn't it? ;-)
"When you put it on, something happens."


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

LGriffin said:


> It's a Members Only jacket, isn't it? ;-)
> "When you put it on, something happens."


No, the label actually says "Windbreaker".

It's one of those 90's ones that are like 3 colors and almost looks double-breasted. I only use it to cover my patch/badge, I wouldn't be caught dead wearing it in public.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> No, the label actually says "Windbreaker".
> 
> It's one of those 90's ones that are like 3 colors and almost looks double-breasted. I only use it to cover my patch/badge, I wouldn't be caught dead wearing it in public.


You're safe then. Windbreaker doesn't have such an exciting advertising tagline.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> No, the label actually says "Windbreaker".
> 
> It's one of those 90's ones that are like 3 colors and almost looks double-breasted. I only use it to cover my patch/badge, I wouldn't be caught dead wearing it in public.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Please tell me that the above photograph is not an accurate depiction of what you are sporting to work.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Please tell me that the above photograph is not an accurate depiction of what you are sporting to work.


not me. googled 1990's windbreaker and this thing comes up. "Sexy" as fuck, ain't it?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> not me. googled 1990's windbreaker and this thing comes up. "Sexy" as fuck, ain't it?


He better carry a friggin' rape whistle if he's gonna go sashaying around town dressed like that! Christ!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LMFAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Delta784 said:


> I have a totally rad windbreaker from the early 90's that I keep in my car as my going-to and going-from work "disguise".












Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EDB78 (Nov 30, 2006)

GMass said:


> View attachment 2103
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Neither did his bank account with that many kids..


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

EDB78 said:


> Neither did his bank account with that many kids..












Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GMass said:


> The vagina is not a clown car.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


*Oh yes, yes it is too a clown car!!!*

*







*


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> No, the label actually says "Windbreaker".
> 
> It's one of those 90's ones that are like 3 colors and almost looks double-breasted. I only use it to cover my patch/badge, I wouldn't be caught dead wearing it in public.


LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

263FPD said:


>


Pretty close, but the colors are navy blue, maroon red, and dark green.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

.357 sig center mass. See ya later POS.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Pretty close, but the colors are navy blue, maroon red, and dark green.


Do you wear a sweatband with it?


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Apparently this isn't an uncommon act out there. Friend of mine told me there's nut jobs like this everywhere you turn in vegas. Good luck to the poor bastard who ever tried this on me...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

That seems like a man who defenently would follow all local ,state and federal laws regarding assualt weapons and backround checks. Thank god the police were instantly there to save this motorist.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Twice the had the chance to run him over and do the world a favor.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

lofu said:


> Twice the had the chance to run him over and do the world a favor.


X2!!!!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Who's his dentist?


----------

